# Who's who in the LGBT family



## Tonia2

Here it is!! (I think I've moved it successfully!  Thanks for the tip, RachJulie )
Again, please PM me any changes in details, anything I've got incorrect, or if there's details you'd rather not have up here, and I will change it ASAP. 
x
Tonia

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Starrysky-  Heather* & Jo- waiting on IVF planning appointments.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting on op in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen- waiting on dates for fibroid op.  
Emmalottie-  Emma*- waiting on new relationship!  

 Brave & Longsuffering TCC'ers: 

Mable* & Edith-  IVF 
Feistyblue- Claire* & DP-  IVF eggshare 
JJ1*-   IVF with known donor 
Tonia2- Toni* & Bron:  IVF / FET 
TerriWW-  Terri & Julia*:  IVF 
PaulaB- Paula & DP:  IVF 
Donna101-  Donna* & Sarah:  IVF 
Mintyfaglady-  Minty* & DP:  IUI 
MG-  Melissa* & DP:  IUI 
gg8-4-  GG* & DP:  IUI 
Pipgirl-  Pip* & DP:  IUI 

Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 
Pem-  Emma* & DP:  DI with known donor 
Nickster-  Nicky* & DP:  DI with known donor 
Cosmicgrrl-  Helen & DP*:  DI with known donor 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Spangley-  Spangley & DP  
Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 
RachJulie-  Rach* & Julie: EDD 29 Sept 07 (DI)   
RachandSue-  Rach* & Sue: EDD ? September/October 07 ? (DI)  
Snagglepat- Gina* & Rae: EDD ~14 Oct 07 (DI)  
Magsandemma:  Maggie* & Emma: EDD 3 December 07 (IVF)   
Alison0702-  Alison* & Ju: Twins EDD 5 February 08 (IVF)    
Rosypie & Evelet-  Rosy* & Eve: EDD 13 February 08 (IVF)  
Starfish3-  Sharyn* & DP: EDD 17 February 08 (ICSI, FET, donor egg & donor sperm)  
Woo_woo-  Woo* & Lea: EDD April 08 (IUI)  
Sardonic Sunflower-  Sian* & L J: Twins EDD 20 April 08 (IVF)   

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
 Emily-  born 9 April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Angus- born 30 June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
  Louis- born 26 July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born 16 August 05 to Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born 2 Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born 12 April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF)
 Adam-  born 21 November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo  (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born 18 May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born 7 September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May 07. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c x2 04, 05.


----------



## snagglepat

I didn't post this on the last thread, but thank you so much for doing this *Tonia* - you're a star! It's fab!  So good to see us all in the same place. 

Gina. x


----------



## candygirl

Thanks Tonia! It's lovely to see how many of us there are on here.


----------



## pem

Thanks again fo this Tonia - It's fab and you are such a thoughtful perosn for doing it!!


----------



## Mable

Thanks Tonia xx


----------



## magsandemma

Tonia

Great idea, thanks, our EDD is 03.12.07.

Maggie, Emma & Bump
xx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hello everyone

Could you add us too xxx

Louis -Di- 26 July05 Charlie (louismummy) adopted by Lee in 06

Phoebe - IVF 18May07 Lee ( louismummy's partner)


Thank you very much

P.S how do i change my screen name x


----------



## Damelottie

Thank for adding me in Tonia xxxx


----------



## Tonia2

Hi *Charlie * - nice to hear from you! Hope all is going well with new little Phoebe - she's our most recent member on the board!  (As long as we haven't heard from Candy, that is!) Big cuddles from me.  I've just had a look under the technical support board at the top of the main index page, and there's a recent post from someone else who wanted to change their user name. Apparently all you need to do is PM Tony (the site founder) to let him know what you want to change it to and if no one else has already nabbed that name, he will change it for you. You can find him pretty easily on that thread/board. I guess it has to become 'Louis and Phoebes' mummy' now!!  ...Good luck!!


----------



## NatGamble

Hi Tonia

Can you add us too?  We're Natalie (NatGamble) and Lynne, proud mums to Frankie (born June 2002) and Noah (born 2005), both by donor IUI at LWC.


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hi Tonia

Thank you for your lovely message.  She is a wonderful addition to our family and her brother adores her ( they look very alike).  I have lots of pictures on ******** if you want to see ( i dont know how to attach them to this site).  Thank you for advice on changing names and it is the exact one i was looking for too.  I will try in a moment.  Lots of love from all of us xxx  If your on ******** look under Charlotte Peters


----------



## Tonia2

Here's a new list updated for October! I thought I'd do a fresh list every couple of months or so, as there's so many changes. 

Same deal - please PM me if I've made a mistake / neglected you / forgotten something / been presumptuous enough to add something you didn't want up here.

 I was thinking that perhaps every 6 months or so I could check through and remove anyone from the list that hasn't posted on the LGBT board in that time - do you think that's fair? I thought then the list will stay current, that way. Tell me what you think!

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Starrysky-  Heather & Jo* (crazycat)- waiting on IVF planning appointments.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting following operation in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen- waiting on dates for fibroid op.  
Emmalottie-  Emma*- waiting on new relationship!   
Cinderelle-  Elle* & Sarah - Organising DI from Italy  
Amber76-  Amber* & DP -arranging IVF, to do eggshare with DP's eggs  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Mable* & Edith-  IVF 
Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF eggshare 
JJ1*-   IVF with known donor 
Tonia2- Toni* & Bron:  IVF / FET 
TerriWW-  Terri & Julia*:  IVF 
PaulaB- Paula & DP:  IVF 
Donna101-  Donna* & Sarah:  IVF 
MG-  Melissa* & DP:  IVF 
Popster-  Poppy* & Sam:  IVF 
Mintyfaglady-  Minty* & DP:  IUI 
gg8-4-  GG* & DP:  IUI 
Pipgirl-  Pip* & DP:  IUI 
Veela-  Veela* & DP:  IUI 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IUI 
rericri-  Renata* & DP:  IUI 
Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 
Nickster-  Nicky* & DP:  DI with known donor 
Cosmicgrrl-  Helen & DP*:  DI with known donor 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Spangley-  Spangley & DP  
Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

RachandSue-  Rach* & Sue: EDD 31 October 07 (DI)  
Magsandemma:  Maggie* & Emma: EDD 3 December 07 (IVF)   
Rosypie & Evelet-  Rosy* & Eve: EDD 13 February 08 (IVF)  
Starfish3-  Sharyn* & DP: EDD 17 February 08 (ICSI, FET, donor egg & donor sperm)  
kingy2004uk-  Hayley & Diane* : EDD March/ April 08? (DI)  
holly123-  Sarah* & Alison : EDD March/ April 08? (IVF)  
Woo_woo-  Woo* & Lea: EDD April 08 (IUI)  
Sardonic Sunflower-  Sian* & L J: Twins EDD 20 April 08 (IVF)   
Pem-  Emma* & Donna: EDD 22 May 08 (DI)  
Nickidee- Nicki* & DP: EDD May/June 08 (IVF)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born August 05 to Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI) 
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)   

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May 07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher


----------



## nickster

Hey *Tonia * - well done for being the organised one! It's an impressive list, isn't it?! 

Not sure I mind either way about 'cleaning up' the list every 6 months. I guess on the one hand it would be good to make it current. On the other, it's nice to have a record of our little community. And some people do pop back after months of being away. Sorry... that's not very helpful! 

Nickyx


----------



## pem

Thanks Tonia - you are a love, well done definitely on being the organised one!! My edd is May 22nd!!! fingers crossed!!!

Good luck with this cycle!!! sending you lots of    

this list has made me think of Rahc and Sue, haven't heard from them in ages, they wil be due soon won't they!!!

There is loads of us!!

Emma


----------



## Tonia2

Has anyone else heard from Rach & Sue? 
I had also thought of them, while I was doing the list. Are you out there lurking, Rach?? ?? ?    Has your lovely bubba arrived yet?? 

You're right, there ARE loads of us!! Isn't it great!!  
Love Tonia


----------



## brasilgirl

As a very inconsistent poster I thought I'd write with an update...
I am sitting here typing with my beautiful 5 week old baby boy in a sling on my front! His name is Lorenzo and he was born on 31st August weighing 8lb 11oz. Myself, my partner Nicki and our little girl Maia are all doing ok too - just a bit tired. Well, a lot tired.
Care in Manchester were great through my whole treatment, as were Hope Hospital Birthing Centre where Lori was born (only just though as the labour took just 2hrs 40 mins and I arrived just in time to push!)
So that's our family complete I think, despite being told after a laparoscopy that my chances of having children were small because of my endo, we now have a gorgeous girl (through IUI) and a lovely boy (through IVF). I'm sure we've got acupuncture a lot to thank for too.
He's waking up - time to go 
thinking of all of you in the middle of, or waiting for treatment. 
love
julie


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hiya

I'm a lurker rather than a poster!  But I'd love to go on the list as a Fertility Friends lesbian family  

My partner ("Moosey") and I have a son, Bertie, born on 30-07-06.  He was covceived through IUI at the Homerton in Hackney.  We also had a m/c in March 05.  

I keep meaning to post more on this thread but I'm a bit cr*p  

Love and lots of luck to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## Tonia2

Hi *Brasilgirl* and *VIL*!! Welcome! 

*Julie*- I remember you from when you conceived back in November - I'm so glad to hear all went well with the pregnancy and you have an happy healthy bouncy boy! Well done you two! I'm sure the girls wold love to hear from you on the parenting thread, -if you're ever awake and alert enough to post, that is!    Hope all continues to go well. 

*VIL* - Welcome and very pleased to meet you!  Wonderful that you ceased lurking - do join in!! Congrats on your recent birth of Bertie, I hope all is going well as you're settling into baby-life! Love to Moosey too, re. her m/c in 05. So sorry. It's hideous the things we have to go through sometimes  Hopefully Bertie is very healing for you both. 

I'll amend the list in a minny when I've finished trawling through all the threads to find all the new updates!!

love Tonia
xx


----------



## rericri

thanks for your welcome and for putting me in the list. it makes me feel part of a big beautiful family.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tonia

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday today


L xx


----------



## Veela

Thanks for putting me in the list.


----------



## Damelottie

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONIA*​
*sorry I'm late *​
*Love Emma xxxx*​
     ​


----------



## Tonia2

Awwww... Thank you, you two! I had a lovely day, all the fur-babies gave me pressies and cards they had made (  heh!) and Bron managed to set the cake on fire which had me and our friends in hysterics.  
Thanks for thinking of me, I was very surprised & honoured!        

Love Toni


----------



## holly123

Fantastic! Thank you so much for including us  I'm already starting to feel a belonging! my beautiful Sarah is growing by the day and looking more gorgeous too (Wait till she reads this!!) love you Sarah!!!...... 
Re: your feed back - I would agree every 6 months is a good time to have a sort out!.......thankfully we have someone like you to organise us all!  
Maybe a big party in the future needs to be organised.......over to you captain.


----------



## Damelottie

Tonia2 said:


> Bron managed to set the cake on fire
> 
> Love Toni


----------



## babypapermache

I want to join!! lol been posting on here for a while on the local page,didnt know this whole LGBT family existed!! wow so amazed, and so wonderful to see such lovely stories!!

Ok so me, 29 charli, and G/f jackie been trying for a baby for 2 years, via DI with known donor/s i am the one trying as we already have a daughter aged 3 born by DI to my g/f, but b4 we got together! but is def my daughter, am hoping to adopt.

we have just completed our first cycle of IVF with anonymous donor at care in nottingham. i have been bleeding since tues, official test date is sunday, but its looking pretty conclusive that it will be a BFN!!

Have review booked for jan already lol!

so thats us, im the perpetual poster, my g/f thinks im insane for going on these forums lol! oh well. its helped me so much to know their are others out there like us.


----------



## cerinjo

hi.. i haven't been on here long but would like to be added. My partner Jo and I are just starting the road to trying to conceive.. it's not gonna be an easy one cause i have PCOS. I'm on the waiting list for IVF but that could take up to 2 years so we are gonna try with AI first.

Thanks

Ceri


----------



## rericri

A quick word to inform you, my ladies: I am finishing 2WW from my third ICSI: it was a disaster: 300 iu of Meropur per day, but only 5 eggs retreived, 2 embryos created and just 1 transferred. 

We knew in advance it would not be easy bacause of my terrible Inhibin B (16, almost menopausal value), but not this bad . 
After ET, i also caught a bad flu with high fever, so my embryo also enjoyed nice roasting .
Well, I'll have beta on the 29.12, and, as we say in Italy: if these are flowers, they will blossom.

Ciao!

Renata


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hi all.
I've offered to keep Tonia's fabulous list going for a while, since she's up to her eyeballs in DIY and not really feeling up for it at the mo.

In time-honoured fashion, please do PM me to let me know of any inaccuracies, updates, or of a desire to be added and I'll do my best. This is rather hi-tech for me, so be gentle, people!

Minty
xxx

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Starrysky-  Heather & Jo* (crazycat)- waiting on IVF planning appointments.   
Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting following operation in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen- waiting for fibroid op in Feb '08.  
Emmalottie-  Emma*- waiting on new relationship!   
Cinderelle-  Elle* & Sarah - Organising DI from Italy  
Hadgy-  Claire* & DP - Trying to find a DK  
Bagpuss1-  Kerry & DP - Planning to start IUI for #2 in April/May '08.  

Amber76-  Amber* & DP -arranging IVF, to do eggshare with DP's eggs 
PaulaB- Paula & DP:  on an IVF hiatus with immune issues  
Licolnshirekj-  KJ & Pam. Hoping to get started after BAD advice.  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Mable* & Edith-  IVF 
Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF eggshare 
JJ1*-   IVF with known donor 
Tonia2- Toni* & Bron:  IVF / FET 
rericri-  Renata* & DP:  IVF/FET 
TerriWW-  Terri & Julia*:  IVF/FET 
babypapiermache-  Charli* & Jackie:  IVF 
MG-  Melissa* & DP:  IVF 
Popster-  Poppy* & Sam:  IVF 
Pipgirl-  Pip* & DP:  IVF 
Mintyfaglady-  Minty* & DP:  IUI 
gg8-4-  GG* & DP:  IUI 
Veela-  Veela* & DP:  IUI 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IUI 
Emnjo-  Emma:  IUI starting Feb '08 
Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 
Cosmicgrrl-  Helen & DP*:  DI with known donor 
DexTerity-  & DP*:  DI with known donor 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Spangley-  Spangley & DP  
Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Rosypie & Evelet-  Rosy* & Eve: EDD 13 February 08 (IVF)  
Starfish3-  Sharyn* & DP: EDD 17 February 08 (ICSI, FET, donor egg & donor sperm)  
kingy2004uk-  Hayley & Diane* : EDD March/ April 08? (DI)  
holly123-  Sarah* & Alison : EDD March/ April 08? (IVF)  
Woo_woo-  Woo* & Lea: EDD April 08 (IUI)  
Sardonic Sunflower-  Sian* & L J: Twins EDD 20 April 08 (IVF)   
Pem-  Emma* & Donna: EDD 22 May 08 (DI)   
Nickidee- Nicki* & DP: EDD May/June 08 (IVF)  
Nickster- Nicky* & DP: EDD July 08 (DI)  
Dani- Dani & Dee: EDD March? 08 (IVF)  
Lucky1968-  EDD Feb 08   

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born August 05 to Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI) 
 Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)    
 Louise Rose-  born November 07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
  -  born  07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? 07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP* 

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May 07. 
GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher


----------



## emnjo

Yey   Thanks for including me on the list    Keep it all crossed for us


----------



## ritzi

MFL

thanks for keeping up the list - and keeping me on it  

i feel like a bit of a fraud (i'm female married to a man - very complicated) but my heart is very much with you guys - i very rarely post but look daily on the thread  

wonderful how big the family has gotten with all the births of late - any news of rach and sue?

ritz.


----------



## pem

Minty,

Just noticed this, thanks for doing it!! You are a  brave woman!!

Emma


----------



## CookieSal

Love this list, makes me feel a part of the family.  Am so excited that I will soon be progressing to the TTC IUI section - sad I know but it's been such a long haul crawling our way to the op and now (im)patiently waiting for the Prostap to get out of me so I can get started on tx.  Any tips on getting rid of the damn stuff?


----------



## juicy10

Hi there. Im new to this site and saw you have a list of everyone and thought it would be great if i was on there too. Im vicki (juicy10) and am starting treatment in july with my partner rachael. If anyone fancies chatting to me drop me a msg somehow lol


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hey Vicki - looks like you've given me the kick to update this list! I'll definitely add you - welcome aboard and watch this space. What type of treatment are you starting out with?

Minty
xxx


----------



## juicy10

Me and Rach r having IUI done and ive had all my blood stuff done and rach too all im waiting for is my hysterosalpingogram (what a huge word lol)

Thanks for getting back to me Minty

Vicki x


----------



## x-shorty-x

Hi im new here. I have a little boy, Caeden, he's 6 months old, my DP left when i was 7 weeks pregnant so im a single mum now. Im currently TTC #2 by DI at home. Using same donor (Known) as i did with DS so i think im quite lucky with that!

Im just nearing the end of my first cycle, im 7dpo and due to test on 4th April!

Really glad i found this site, be nice to chat with other gay parents and parents-to-be!  

Simone xxx


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hi Simone and welcome.

I just attempted to update the Who's who? list and after an hour of making alterations and fine tuning, I pressed the wrong button and lost the lot! I don't have time to try again now, but rest assured I WILL update the list soon and add all our lovely new poster as well as updating the oldies!

Apologies for the technical idiocy!

Minty
xxx


----------



## Veela

Ooh, ooh, can you move me to 'Lovely Pregnant Ladies' when you get round to it?


----------



## nismat

Minty, can you add us in to "keen beans" please? 1st IVF consultation for ttc#2 is on 13 May.

Thanks for keeping the list up-to-date x


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi Minty,

Can you put us in the keen beans too- just starting IUI for no 2.

Cheers,
Kerry and Helen


----------



## bagpuss1

Thanks Minty,

Kerry


----------



## ritzi

thanks minty

just to let you know i was approved at adoption panel today - so we're now looking for our babies.......

the only tricky question was 'what would you do if your child told you they were gay'? cannot believe they asked us that one!!!!!!

ritz


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ritz what fantastic news for you both

L xx


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Minty,

Sorry here is the info to update your list. We had a baby girl on 13th November 2007, she is called Madison.

Thanks

Rach
xxx


----------



## nismat

Minty, we seem to have fallen off the Keen Beans list again already


----------



## Veela

Minty, you're about a month out on my due date.  All the internet sites say it's about 12th December.


----------



## mintyfaglady

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Starrysky-  Heather* & Jo (crazycat)- waiting on IVF planning appointments for #2.   
Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
pixel-  Waiting on IVF.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting following operation in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
Emmalottie-  Emma*- waiting on new relationship!   
Hadgy-  Claire* & DP - Trying to find a DK  
Morggy1824-  & DP - Trying to find a DK  
Scatz-  Trying to trace donor for #2  
Guava-  Pondering options for #2  
amcs-  'A'& DP - Hoping to get started soon  
Juicy10-  Vicki* & Rachael- Starting treatment in July 2008  
Ju21-  Ju - Starting IUI or with a DK for #2 in Spring 2008  
Mable-  Starting IVF with DP for #2 in Summer 2008  
Nismat-  Tamsin & DP starting IVF #2 in May 2008  
blueboudica-  Sam* & Claire - hoping to start soon  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1*-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Considering egg donor. 
Tonia2- Tonia* & Bron:  IVF / FET 
rericri-  Renata* & DP:  IVF for #2 using embryo adoption 
TerriWW-  Terri* & Julia:  IVF/FET for #2 
MG-  Melissa* & DP:  IVF 
Popster-  Poppy* & Sam:  IVF 
Silverbream- :  IVF 
PaulaB-  Paula and DP:  IVF 
Mintyfaglady-  Minty* & DP:  IVF 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
Pipgirl-  Pip* & DP:  IVF 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen:  IUI 
Mary1971-   IUI 
Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 
x-shorty-x-  Simone:  DI with known donor for #2 
harmony802005 :  DI with known donor for #2 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

holly123-  Sarah* & Alison : EDD March/ April 08? (IVF)  
Woo_woo-  Woo* & Lea: EDD April 08 (IUI)  
Nickidee- Nicki* & DP: EDD May/June 08 (IVF)  
Nickster- Nicky* & DP: EDD July 08 (DI)  
Dani- Dani & Dee: EDD March? 08 (IVF)  
SANFRAN06-: EDD Aug 08 (IVF)     Twin boys! 
Veela- Veela: EDD Nov 08 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November 07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November 07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? 07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May 07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. ^wings


----------



## blueboudica

Hello, guys i
It is so good knowing we are not alone, claire and i have been none scene now for years. Which means we are the only lesbian couple we know. This is very sad.  We married last year and are now looking to start a family.

Has any one used the South East Fertility Clinic

Oh, and can you add myself (sam) and claire to your list.

Sam.


----------



## juicy10

Hey guys, just a little update. I had to get a laparoscopy yesterday to check my womb and tubes coz the hysterosalpingogram (scan and dye test) didnt work but everything is in working order and fine so roll on july and hopefully then we can say we're pregnant YEAY.

Juicy10 (Vicki and Rach)


----------



## mary1971

am new here and aint sure if am posting on the right place. my partner and me are doing diui at the mo and are on out 2ww.its a killer. 

hi to all and any advice welcome.


xx


----------



## Veela

Minty, the EDD we were given at our scan on Monday was 27th November, so it's even earlier than we thought.


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hi Mary1971, and welcome to the board. I've added you to our who's who list. Good luck with the wait, and the outcome!
Minty
xxx


----------



## squeeza

Hi 

Please can I join you?

I've been reading for a while but have only just registered. I'm 32 and DP 36 AND i AM 34+4 weeks pregnant with our first baby conceived on miraculous 1st attempt at DIUI at Notts Care. My due date is 1st July.

Looking forward to 'speaking' to you all.

LOL Squeeza x


----------



## mary1971

thanks mintyfaglady for adding us to the board,its nice to see us in there.lol

hope all are having a easy weekend. just passing thru tongt but will be back tomorrow to see how ppl are.

xx


----------



## Alison0702

Hi and welcome to the newies  

Squeeza Great news about getting pregnant first time with IUI. One of my pals on here did too, and it's so fab. Not long to go now either. Hope you are feeling ok. 

Mary Hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much. I hated them    Fingers crossed for a  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## amyclare

minty,
Only just found this thread, could you please add me and DP to your lovely list - we are on our first IVF try and I'm on day 5 of stimming.
Love 
Amyclare


----------



## mary1971

hi ladies hope every1 is well and enjoying the bank holiday.well those who are on hols :L

i am taking it easy and being very possitive about 2n diui had insenination 2day.  
so its aother 2ww for us. takeing my test on my birthday so would be a fab present to get a bfp.

xx


----------



## mintyfaglady

Thought it was time for a wee update, as things are happening quick round here.
Any errors or omissions, please let me know!
Minty
xxx

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Starrysky-  Heather* & Jo (crazycat)- waiting on IVF planning appointments for #2.   
Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
pixel-  Waiting on IVF.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting following operation in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
Emmalottie-  Emma*- waiting on new relationship!   
Hadgy-  Claire* & DP - Trying to find a DK  
Morggy1824-  & DP - Trying to find a DK  
Scatz-  Trying to trace donor for #2  
Guava-  Pondering options for #2  
amcs-  'A'& DP - Hoping to get started soon  
Juicy10-  Vicki* & Rachael- Starting treatment in July 2008  
Ju21-  Ju - Starting IUI or with a DK for #2 in Spring 2008  
blueboudica-  Sam* & Claire - hoping to start soon  
Starfish3-  Sharyn* - hoping to try for #2 soon (FET)  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1*-   IVF overseas with donor sperm and egg. Immune issues. 
Tonia2- Tonia* & Bron:  IVF / FET 
rericri-  Renata* & DP:  IVF for #2 using embryo adoption 
TerriWW-  Terri* & Julia:  IVF for #2 with Julia's eggs and Terri's uterus 
Nismat-  Tamsin* & DP:  IVF for #2 
Mable-  Mable & Edith*:  IVF for #2 
MG-  Melissa* & DP:  IVF 
Popster-  Poppy* & Sam:  IVF 
Silverbream- :  IVF 
PaulaB-  Paula and DP:  IVF 
Mintyfaglady-  Minty* & DP:  IVF 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
Pipgirl-  Pip* & DP:  IVF 
Amyclare-  Amyclare* & DP:  IVF 
Lou1736-  Lou* & Tam:  IVF egg share 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen:  IUI 
Bagpuss1-  Kerry* & Helen:  IUI for #2 
Mary1971-   IUI 
Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 
x-shorty-x-  Simone:  DI with known donor for #2 
harmony802005 :  DI with known donor for #2 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Woo_woo-  Woo* & Lea: EDD April 08 (IUI)  
Nickidee- Nicki* & DP: EDD May/June 08 (IVF)  
Nickster- Nicky* & DP: EDD July 08 (DI)  
Dani- Dani & Dee: EDD March? 08 (IVF)  
Squeeza- Squeeza & DP: EDD July 08 (IUI)  
SANFRAN06-: EDD Aug 08 (IVF)     Twin boys! 
Veela- Veela: EDD Nov 08 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November 07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November 07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? 07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 -  born April '08 to Sarah*(Holly123) & Alison  (IVF)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May 07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07.


----------



## Damelottie

WOAH!!!!!

Thats am amazing list    . 

Thank you for taking the time to do that.

xxxx


----------



## Alison0702

Emma is right....thanks. I didn't realise how many of us there were  

Minty you're a star!!!


----------



## amyclare

Thanks minty x


----------



## holly123

Hi

Haven't been on for a while as have been busy changing nappies! Mintyfaglady can you up-date list when you get 5. We had a little boy on 4/4 ( due date) 
Being a parent is amazing, good luck to everone out there on the rollercoaster!

Thanks


----------



## mintyfaglady

Consider it done Holly123. Would you like his name or a nick name up there? Congratulations BTW! Glad it's gouin well for you.
Minty
xxx


----------



## holly123

thanks, yes please....we call him baby E!


----------



## mintyfaglady

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Starrysky-  Heather* & Jo (crazycat)- waiting on IVF planning appointments for #2.   
Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
pixel-  Waiting on IVF.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting following operation in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
Emmalottie-  Emma*- waiting on new relationship!   
Hadgy-  Claire* & DP - Trying to find a DK  
Morggy1824-  & DP - Trying to find a DK  
Scatz-  Trying to trace donor for #2  
Guava-  Pondering options for #2  
amcs-  'A'& DP - Hoping to get started soon  
Juicy10-  Vicki* & Rachael- Starting treatment in July 2008  
Ju21-  Ju - Starting IUI or with a DK for #2 in Spring 2008  
Mable-  Starting IVF with DP for #2 in Summer 2008  
Nismat-  Tamsin & DP starting IVF #2 in May 2008  
blueboudica-  Sam* & Claire - hoping to start soon  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1*-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Considering egg donor. 
Tonia2- Tonia* & Bron:  IVF / FET 
rericri-  Renata* & DP:  IVF for #2 using embryo adoption 
TerriWW-  Terri* & Julia:  IVF/FET for #2 
MG-  Melissa* & DP:  IVF 
Popster-  Poppy* & Sam:  IVF 
Silverbream- :  IVF 
PaulaB-  Paula and DP:  IVF 
Mintyfaglady-  Minty* & DP:  IVF 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
Pipgirl-  Pip* & DP:  IVF 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen:  IUI 
Mary1971-   IUI 
Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 
x-shorty-x-  Simone:  DI with known donor for #2 
harmony802005 :  DI with known donor for #2 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Woo_woo-  Woo* & Lea: EDD April 08 (IUI)  
Nickster- Nicky* & DP: EDD July 08 (DI)  
Dani- Dani & Dee: EDD March? 08 (IVF)  
SANFRAN06-: EDD Aug 08 (IVF)     Twin boys! 
Veela- Veela: EDD Nov 08 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November 07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November 07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? 07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May 07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. ^wings


----------



## juicy10

Hi there, Not long now just waiting to count the days in my cycle woo hoo. Was talking with my partner today and just wondering if any of the lesbian couples on this site are from Darlington, Co. Durham to meet and chat about how things are going with them or how things did go etc. It would be nice to meet some people in the area in the same situation. Please send me a msg if there is anyone interested in getting together

Vicki and Rach x x x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello  

Please can I be updated on the 'Hall of Fame'?    I like that term JJ1.

Amazingly enough I've actually got myself together and going for embryo donation in July/August at Reprofit  
It only took me 3 years to organise  

Love to all

Emma xx


----------



## nismat

Wow, Emma, how exciting! Everything crossed for you


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you so much Nismat

I imagine I shall probably be on the plane on the way back and suddenly realise what I've done  

Assuming I actually find the place of course - I'm an appalling traveller   . Has to be done though for financial reasons - it really is incredibly cheap. It seems the whole thing including ET, flights, hotel, meds will be a little over £1000. Amazing difference and I'm very impressed with the clinic. The consultant returns my 'e' mails within a few hours usually. 

But its the result thats really important as we know   

Glad you, Toby and Karen are doing well xxx


----------



## Veela

Minty, our EDD is now 5th December - dating scan gave us this so hopefully more reliable.


----------



## Alison0702

Oooh Emma I have just noticed that you are going for it this August..I am so chuffed for you.


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Alison  

Last night at 11.07pm I lost my nerve and changed my mind  . At 11.10pm I was wondering whether to try for July instead


----------



## Alison0702

Ha ha...typical woman!    You'll be fine! How is your gorgeous dog?


----------



## mintyfaglady

A few updates added!

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Starrysky-  Heather* & Jo (crazycat)- waiting on IVF planning appointments for #2.   
Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
pixel-  Waiting on IVF.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting following operation in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
Hadgy-  Claire* & DP - Trying to find a DK  
Morggy1824-  & DP - Trying to find a DK  
Scatz-  Trying to trace donor for #2  
Guava-  Pondering options for #2  
amcs-  'A'& DP - Hoping to get started soon  
Juicy10-  Vicki* & Rachael- Starting treatment in July 2008  
Ju21-  Ju - Starting IUI or with a DK for #2 in Spring 2008  
blueboudica-  Sam* & Claire - hoping to start soon  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1*-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Considering egg donor. 
Tonia2- Tonia* & Bron:  IVF / FET 
rericri-  Renata* & DP:  IVF for #2 using embryo adoption 
TerriWW-  Terri* & Julia:  IVF/FET for #2 
Nismat-  Tamsin & DP IVF for #2 
MG-  Melissa* & DP:  IVF 
Popster-  Poppy* & Sam:  IVF 
Silverbream- :  IVF 
PaulaB-  Paula and DP:  IVF 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
Pipgirl-  Pip* & DP:  IVF 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen:  IUI 
Mary1971-   IUI 
Emmalottie-  Emma  FET (embryo donation) in Aug 
Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 
x-shorty-x-  Simone:  DI with known donor for #2 
harmony802005 :  DI with known donor for #2 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Woo_woo-  Woo* & Lea: EDD April 08 (IUI)  
Dani- Dani & Dee: EDD March? 08 (IVF)  
SANFRAN06-: EDD Aug 08 (IVF)     Twin boys! 
Veela- Veela: EDD Dec 08 (IUI)  
Mintyfaglady-  Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mable-  Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November 07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November 07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? 07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born June '08 to Nicki* (Nickidee) & DP (IVF)
 Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP  (DI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May 07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 

 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. ^wings


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh - thank you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nismat

Great to see you finally change categories Minty!


----------



## mintyfaglady

Yep!

And Mable and Edith - have moved you too!


----------



## Mable

Thanks - we are still in disbelief, are you? Although all the puking and lying in bed all day should be telling us something!!


----------



## juicy10

hey everyone

well the day is here im ovulating so im going into the clinic 2moro for my 1st attempt at making a baby.
Keep fingers and legs and toes crossed.

Vicki and Rach x x x


----------



## Veela

Looks like we're expecting a boy!


----------



## leoaimee

good luck rach and vicki    

Veela CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## juicy10

Hi all, Well our first try didnt work so we are trying to decide the next step. clinic or home insemination?
Ill keep u posted


----------



## leoaimee

hi juicy10

sorry to hear your news.

fingers crossed for next time  

did you have iui at clinic?


----------



## juicy10

yeah i did have IUI without stimulants, just a natural cyc;e. I was been very hopeful. Ive decided to try the company fertility1st and see if I get anywhere with them so fingers crossed x


----------



## leoaimee

ahh good luck then!

have my third iui at the end of this month.

     

for us all!


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Everyone

Can I be added as a newbie (Nic and Jules)? Ive been lurking for some time as we have been just waiting to get started really but we have now been to an Inseminar at LWC London, getting my last two tests done this weekend to qualify for egg sharing, got an appt with the sperm bank manager next week, then off on hols and back for our initial consult on September 13th..

We also currently have a referral in to Kings but I fear that will be 2011 before we get our treatment going there hence we are self funding in the mean time..

x


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hey Strawbs - welcome. I'll add you to the list (you too Jo36) soon - I'm planning a tidy up of it in the next week or so.

Minty
xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Mintyfaglady..

Are you on GB also? Im sure I have seen some posts by someone of the same name.. If yes its AG78..



xxx


----------



## leoaimee

hi welcome strawbs78

we are at LWC and think they have been pretty good.

just waiting for donor to be sent through for the end of this month.

where are you going on holiday?

hope you have a nice time.

good luck with starting your tx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Aimeegaby,

Ive got a list of questions that I am doing up for my sperm bank manager appt next week I think they are going to think Im crazy right from the start!  

Its my 30th so we have pushed the boat out and we are off to the maldvies.. www.meeru.com and I absolutely cannot wait, 2 weeks on Sunday and I fly out to my dream destination!!  I always wanted to go but as I am from Australia I figured I could never afford it on the Aussie dollar but now I live in the UK permanently on the pound it is not too bad yay!!  

Im a little concerned re my BMI, I am currently at 32 or 33 (not sure) and whilst they said that should be fine Im trying to cycle more on my exercise bike at home and see if I can reduce it at all.. On their site their cut of is 28 for egg donor programme but the sperm bank manager said they werent entirely strict on it for peep who werent much over it but they thought it best to start the number low rather than high..

Thanks for the wishes of good luck and I wish you all the luck in the world too!


----------



## mintyfaglady

Yep, same person - I thought your story seemed familiar!


----------



## leoaimee

hi strawbs

i think the sperm bank lady must have thought we were a bit nuts too!  its such a strange thing to do ... kind of like a blind date ... but NOT.  i mean what exactly are you supposed to think is important .... these days i feel like we will almost take anyone as we have chosen three diff donors each time.

wow maldives sounds amazing.  congrats on your 30.  are you a leo?  my bday is on tuesday (will be 32).

oh good luck with getting the BMI down.  mine has definately crept up slowly in the last two years but its still (just ) in the normal score!

thanks for the luck


----------



## Strawbs78

aimeegaby said:


> hi strawbs
> 
> wow maldives sounds amazing. congrats on your 30. are you a leo? my bday is on tuesday (will be 32).


Sorry A I missed this one! Im a Virgo (4th September).. Happy Birthday for yesterday, hope you had a brilliant day! Have udpated the other thread with how yesterday went..

xxx


----------



## leoaimee

virgo!  they are great my two nephews are virgos!

im gonna check your new post.

ax


----------



## Strawbs78

_Im so lost as to what threads Im in right now Im just copying and pasting in to a couple.._

Hey ladies.. 

I just wanted to pop on and say have a great long weekend..

No swimmers profiles for us today unfortunately, called LWC earlier were told they hadnt gotten them to us as promised as they were 'busy'..  I have to say I was disappointed..  I reminded him we go on holiday next week (which seemed to jog his memory) and we needed to get it sorted prior to going due to coming in so soon after getting back and he apologised and said I would have them Tuesday or Wednesday which only gives us a day or so to choose etc etc so I guess Nicky and I will be speed reading!! ha ha.. Anyway Im not going to let it deflate me it will be what it will be ..

Im off in about 40 minutes for a long weekend which is perfectly timed, I think we all deserve it..

xx


----------



## juicy10

hey girlies, 

well ive tried IUI at LWC Darlington, that failed. I've done a test this morning after using the company Fertility 1st and travelling to london in order to use the sperm we wanted and guess what..........negative. So Im a bit down coz finiacially we can only try one more time this year, so in two weeks lets hope those swimmers get in there and do their job

Vicki and Rach x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey vick and RAch,

Im so sorry that you got another negative, I am not even at that point yet so I cant imagine how gutting that must be.. At least you have your next round to look forward to (and I dont mean to take away from your upset)..

Fingers crossed it is a bfp next time!!!

x


----------



## leoaimee

hay vick and rach

really sorry to hear about your bfn ... very sad  

keep posting and i hope to hear updates soon on your story!

aimee


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone.

Well still no sperm profiles from LWC   and to be honest I am getting might peeved...    I called this morning and spoke to someone who said they were going to go and get my file now and call me back (this was at 9.27am) and that she would deal with my file personally but alas no call back.  I have just put in a follow up call and got voicemail..

I have to say I am a little disappointed in LWC, we orginally spoke with the sperm bank manager and she told us to book an appt to see her so we did (this is also the person I spoke with this morning), it was then moved (which was fine), and then after taking half a day of holiday we turned up to be met by someone else with no explanation, promised profiles by Friday last week, called on Friday to be told they were busy and they would be with me by Tuesday and now its Wed.  I go on hols on Fri so was really kinda hoping this could be done and dusted..

Considering I am about to pay 2k with them in one full swoop (i.e. my sperm cost) you would think they could atleast send me the flipping profiles!! 

Sorry ranting but am trying to keep my finger off the redial button..  

Does anyone know if I can buy my own sperm from somewhere like Denmark (I know I can do that bit) and they will store it for me or do I have to buy it through them?

thanks

x


----------



## leoaimee

hay strawbs!

it took the LWC about a month to get back to me with profiles from when i first told them i was coming in aug for treatment.  just keep ringing.  i have a feeling there are lots of people on holiday at the moment.

also try ringing reception and asking them to pass a message to them.

good luck!


----------



## Mable

Hi Strawbs,
You heard from Kings yet? They can get you sperm. Just a thought. Their IUI is massively cheaper than LWC.
Hope you get this all sorted out before your hols anyhow. Sounds frustrating.
Mable


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone

Well after some carefully placed phone calls and informing them I was looking in to the option of importing it myself from Denmark I got my profiles quick smart and we have made our choice!!  yay!!  So we have been in discussion with them all morning sorting our all the paperwork and they will take payment today!! woop woop..     

@Mable - got our questionnaire through this week actually which we are going to fill in tonight and send off tomorrow which will be such a big step in the right direction..  

Im back on top of the world!  

Today is my last day online until Wed 10th so I hope everyone takes care of themselves and maybe even some dreams come true whilst I am gone..  

love
Jules x


----------



## SANFRAN06

Please update list with freddie and Joe born 07/08/08
thanks
Kerry


----------



## jemima_mum

I am a singleton of sorts (in a VERY new relationship so B A B I E S are not even mentioned) but I am not letting that stop me from preparing myself to be a mum in the future and forewarned is forarmed...or something like that!

After years of convincing myself I would never be able to be a mum I had a relationship with a woman who already had a daughter and I became a step mum and we had our perfect little family. Sadly this ended last December and I was told not to contact my DSD again and it broke my heart...being around babies and small children is very very hard but I will not give up.

I am allowing myself time to heal, to go back to university and get my degree to be a Social Worker and then when I know I can be the best mum in the world will I become a mum...whether I am with my gf or alone.

Being a step parent in a gay relationship opened my eyes to a world I never thought possible - I was told by so many that I had chosen a life without the possibility of children and I will prove them wrong. I was a great step mum and I will make a great "real" mum...and even if I have to accept that I cannot carry my own baby, I will give another child the love it needs and deserves through adoption.

Thank you for all your comments that I have been able to draw strength from...I know now that I am not alone nor unique and that makes me happy.

Jemima


----------



## leoaimee

hay jemima

nice to meet you.  and lovely to hear your story.

i am coming to the end of my 2ww (two week wait after insemination) three days left till test day.  bit nerve wracking!  

this is a great site, and there are loads of really amazing people on this board so im sure you will find lots of support for what ever part of preparing to conceive or trying to conceive or parenting or general chat!

feel free to ask me any questions.  i would be more than happy to help.

aimeex


----------



## Strawbs78

Aimee

Oh my goodness Ive missed so much since Ive been away - you are on your 2WW?? woohoooooooooooooooo how exciting...

We are off to lwc tomorrow for our initial consult.. Got a call whilst on hols to say my last two tests have come back fine..  I have put on a few pounds in the maldives so hopefully my bmi wont be an issue but given the appt is tomorrow there really isnt much I can do about it!! ha ha ha ha

I am really hoping tomorrow that they begin the search of an egg recipient and it doesnt take too long as we are just super keen to get going!

x


----------



## leoaimee

hay strawbs!!

how were your holidays?  happy birthday too - hope you had an amazing time!!   

cool your first consultation.  hope it goes well for you.  i have always found everyone there to be sooo mega nice.  you learn sooo much in the 1st consultation.  loads of stuff they told me then didnt quite go in but ff is such a great resource there is always someone to ask advice on anything you cant remember.

did we chat about east dulwhich before?  i dont think so.  i was a camberwell/peckham girl and sometimes a hackney/stokey girl before gabs and i moved out to spain!

let me know how your consultation goes.

i am sooo nervous ... dont know whether to test tomorrow which would be 14 days post basting... am feeling + but also really scared in case its a no.

love and   for you guys!!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Gosh Aimee I dont know how you havent tested already!!  I would be so tempted!  I have everything crossed for you that this time will be the time!!

We didnt chat re ED, I love ED its such a fab place and SE london is def the place to be.. Do you think you guys will ever come back or are you in spain for good?

I will def update you on Monday how it all went..

Holiday was amazing, I well and truly relaxed.. I put on a bit of weight on holiday as I tucked in to the food etc and didnt do much so Im hoping my bmi wont be a prob (im a little bit over) but everything else has come back perfect and Im not that much over so Im hoping they will just let it slide..

x


----------



## leoaimee

hay strawbs

good luck for monday honey.  and dont worry about a few holiday pounds.  if your bmi is pretty normal they arent gonna mind it going up a little or down a little.

east dulwich is great.  gabys brother and his wife and family all live in the catford/forrest hill boarders also v close to east dulwich.  i hope we might come back and live in the uk one day but im not sure we would live in london.  i think it would depend on where all our family ends up by the time it wld be right for us to think about a change.  i get v homesick so i need to tell myself one day we will live in england again.  but it wont be for a long time because we have a commitment to gabys parents right now.  we moved here mainly to be closer to them after gabys mum had a bit of a scare with cancer, she is really well and in remission now.  but gaby had lived in london since she was 23 and she felt she shld come back to be with her parents.  i LOVE coming to london for my treatment and to see my friends and family.  i think it is an amazing place.

i dont know why im not testing.  im really not tempted yet at all.  i think i dont want to jinx it.  while my af stays away its all very + .... and if i test and its a bfn ....

i dont know!  

anyway let me know how you get on next week.

ax


----------



## jemima_mum

OOOOhhh Aimee...I do hope its a BFP for you both! Fingers and toes are crossed for you both!

Mima xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone

Well we had our first consult on saturday and it went ok, not great but I guess ok.. (note to all reading I am feeling a little down today so my normal positive spritely self has been left at home today).. 

In order to qualify for egg share I have to lose 25 - 30 pounds   so that is a no go..   Their minimum bmi is 28 but for some reason she told me I had to get to 27..    I told her I would get to 29 and we would take a bl00dy view from there!   I had my scan and they showed me my egg ( I was literally about to ovulate), they said I had a perfect lining and a perfect womb so that was very encouraging..    I was noticeably upset in the Dr's office when she told me how much weight I would have to lose and then we waited to see the nurse.. (as a side note I went to see a nutritionist on harley street a couple of weeks ago and she has found out my adrenal gland is playing up hence why Im not losing weight). anyway so after 9 months of trying to lose weight I just found the Dr's news all a bit much and I just wanted to give up..

Saw the nurse who suggested given my age (30) and my excellent hormone levels and my 'perfect womb' that we do an assisted IUI whilst I am trying to lose the weight so after having Itsu for lunch and getting very upset we decided that was what we were going to do..     After we made that decision I felt alot better..

Called up this morning and that particular nurse was not in so I was put on to someone else who could not have been more rude if they tried, I told her that I wanted to go ahead with the IUI as per the nurse's suggestion on my next cycle (circa 26th of this month) and she told me that even though I wanted to do that she felt I should reduce my bmi first and to call back once I had done that, I had to put her on hold, she hung up, so I called back!  Spoke to someone else who I explained how rude the other person had been and agreed with me that although they would suggest a drop in bmi it is ultimately my choice as I am paying the money if I go for treatment or not..

I mean who the   does that nurse think she is telling me that I cant have treatment, if I want to spend every last penny I have booking in treatments that may or may not work then that is my perogative..    

So I am now following (as of today) a low GI diet and continuing with my cycling (4 times a week) so we will see how it goes..  If this IUI that I am doing does not work and fingers crossed it does   then I will go on some herbal stuff for 3 months to try and get my adrenal gland back to normal which may or may not fix the problem (cant take it if trying or if are pregnant)..

Needless to say I am terribly deflated and I am feeling the pressure about us not starting a family any time soon due to my adrenal gland and my weight..  DP is being fab about it as always (she is fab about everything) so I cant fault her at all but I am borderline tears every time I think about it.. 

xx


----------



## leoaimee

hay strawbs

oh dear that doesnt sound the best clinic experience in the world.  

good luck with the bmi.  great on the womb and eggs though thats fab.  really really hope you get your bfp this time round.

have you thought of acupuncture for help with the adrenal glands/weight and ttc?  i found it was very helpfull for me.

my big news of the day is i tested positive to my pregnancy test.  so obviously gaby and i are OVER THE MOON.  

wishing everyone


----------



## Strawbs78

aimeegaby said:


> hay strawbs
> 
> oh dear that doesnt sound the best clinic experience in the world.
> 
> good luck with the bmi. great on the womb and eggs though thats fab. really really hope you get your bfp this time round.
> 
> have you thought of acupuncture for help with the adrenal glands/weight and ttc? i found it was very helpfull for me.
> 
> my big news of the day is i tested positive to my pregnancy test. so obviously gaby and i are OVER THE MOON.
> 
> wishing everyone


OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You lucky devils.. You must be beside yourself excited.. Gosh I couldnt be happier for you..

You have just put a massive smile on my face!!


----------



## leoaimee

thanks honey.

i have to say that it felt untill this morning like an INCREDIBLY long and hard journey (and i guess we are not completly out of the woods yet but feeling very +) with a whole 12 mnths thinking we were going to have a known donor to then this year going down the clinic route.  

but it has melted away!!

roll with the punches strawbs ... youre gonna get there!     

my top tip ... do what ever you can to try and relax for me acupuncture, hypnotherapy cd, and fertility friends all REALLY REALLY helped!!

love ax


----------



## mintyfaglady

Aimee!!! Congratulations to you both - that's BRILLIANT!!

Mintyxxx


----------



## Mable

Aimee, fantastic news, many congratulations!!!


Strawbs - sorry to hear your news following your LWC appointment. How are you getting on with Kings - any joy there? Wishing you the best of luck in starting treatment - this is the rollercoaster, you are well and truly on it.


----------



## Strawbs78

Mable said:


> Aimee, fantastic news, many congratulations!!!
> 
> Strawbs - sorry to hear your news following your LWC appointment. How are you getting on with Kings - any joy there? Wishing you the best of luck in starting treatment - this is the rollercoaster, you are well and truly on it.


Hey Mable

Thanks, I do feel like Im on a serious rollercoaster and we havent even properly started yeet.. 

We have sent off our questionnaire to Kings and now just waiting to hear back I guess for our first consult so the wheels are definitely in motion.. The nurse said guaranteed anything that we have planned will get skewed up by our treatment and truth to her words the weekend I get my AF and go to the clinic Im meant to be a hen's do, then around about the time I get inseminated I have a wedding and then around about the time I test after the 2WW I have another wedding!! ha ha 

We are going to definitely go for an assisted IUI asap so fingers crossed it will work..


----------



## pem

Massive congrats Aimee and DP!!!


----------



## leoaimee

hay  mable, minty, and pem!

thanks for your congratulations!  still feeling on cloud 9!!

so happy and feeling really +  

ax


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Aimee

Just a quick question did you do assisted or natural iui? Im lots about both ways but I am leaning towards assisted..

yay an FF baby!!

x


----------



## leoaimee

i had three unmedicated cycles with three different donors!

if you have any other questions more than happy to help  

ax


----------



## emnjo

Hola

Congrats on your BFP!! Thats really brilliant news!!

We are finally ready to go now - imported our sperm from denmark and having IUI's at the homerton.
I gave myself the trigger shot today at 11.00am and then have the IUI 2mrw at 1.00pm so thats 26 hours after trigger - does that sound about right


----------



## Strawbs78

emnjo said:


> Hola
> 
> Congrats on your BFP!! Thats really brilliant news!!
> 
> We are finally ready to go now - imported our sperm from denmark and having IUI's at the homerton.
> I gave myself the trigger shot today at 11.00am and then have the IUI 2mrw at 1.00pm so thats 26 hours after trigger - does that sound about right


Bumbelina?  Its AG..


----------



## emnjo

Strawbs78 said:


> emnjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola
> 
> Congrats on your BFP!! Thats really brilliant news!!
> 
> We are finally ready to go now - imported our sperm from denmark and having IUI's at the homerton.
> I gave myself the trigger shot today at 11.00am and then have the IUI 2mrw at 1.00pm so thats 26 hours after trigger - does that sound about right
> 
> 
> 
> Bumbelina?  Its AG..
Click to expand...

Ha ha yo yo my friend!!! xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey there gorgeous

Ive probably missed you (crazy busy here at the moment, did 14 hours yesterday  )..

Good luck today lovely!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintyfaglady

Ok, I've FINALLY got my act together and updated this list. I hope everything is correct, but if you spot any errors or want me to make any amendments, please let me know, either by posting here or sending me a PM.

Cheers my lovelies!

(Oh, and can I be the list grump and ask very nicely for folks to chat on the other threads - TTC/pregnant and we even have a general one now (thanks Alison!), otherwise this list will get lost somewhere way back in the thread and no-one will ever be able to find it again! Ever. THANKS! )

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

pixel-  Waiting on IVF.   
Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting following operation in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
Morggy1824-  & DP - Hoping to start treatment soon  
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Vikster-  Vikki & DP - Hoping to start soon  
Guava-  Pondering options for #2  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
amcs-  'A'& DP - Hoping to get started soon  
blueboudica-  Sam* & Claire - hoping to start soon  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
Nismat-  Tamsin* & Karen - hoping to start IVF for #2 in Dec  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz - considering options  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Considering egg donor. 
Silverbream- :  IVF 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET  
LottieMaz- :  IVF 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen:  FET 
Emmalottie-  Emma  FET (embryo donation) in Aug 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Juicy10-  Vicki* & Rach:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Veela- Veela: EDD Dec 08 (IUI)  
Mary1971- Mary: EDD Feb 09 (IUI)  
cutelittlepumpkin-: It's twins! EDD Feb 09 (IUI)   
Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mintyfaglady- Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: EDD April 09 (DI)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
Freddie  &  Joe  born 07 August 08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08.


----------



## leoaimee

hi minty

thanks for doing the list!  very exciting.  i think my DD is going to be 23rd May 2009.

will definately refrain from chatting on this thread.

ax


----------



## juicy10

Hey girls, well i now believe in third time lucky coz its happened..............IM PREGGERS!!! Im so happy especially that was the last time we were gonna try this year. And if anyone is thinking about using Fertility1st.com I would say go for it coz Im pregnant thanks to them (at a cheaper cost than the clinic) Now with the money we saved using them we can buy lovely baby stuff YEAY!

Vicki and Rach


----------



## leoaimee

rach and vicky 

CONGRATULATIONS !!! on your BFP              

your DD must be close to mine?  mine is 23 may 09


----------



## mintyfaglady

Wow! Vicki and Rach - congratulations both! Brilliant news. Have amended the list for you.

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

pixel-  Waiting on IVF.   
Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting following operation in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
Morggy1824-  & DP - Hoping to start treatment soon  
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Vikster-  Vikki & DP - Hoping to start soon  
Guava-  Pondering options for #2  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
amcs-  'A'& DP - Hoping to get started soon  
blueboudica-  Sam* & Claire - hoping to start soon  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
Nismat-  Tamsin* & Karen - hoping to start IVF for #2 in Dec  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz - considering options  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Considering egg donor. 
Silverbream- :  IVF 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET  
LottieMaz- :  IVF 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen:  FET 
Emmalottie-  Emma  FET (embryo donation) in Aug 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Veela- Veela: EDD Dec 08 (IUI)  
Mary1971- Mary: EDD Feb 09 (IUI)  
cutelittlepumpkin-: It's twins! EDD Feb 09 (IUI)   
Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mintyfaglady- Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: EDD April 09 (DI)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)  
Juict10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD May 09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
Freddie  &  Joe  born 07 August 08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08.


----------



## Mable

Hi there,
Good luck for your 2ww. Hope it's first time lucky for you all! What exciting news


----------



## leoaimee

sugarbum

hi and welcome!  good luck with the 2ww ...!  its nerve wracking.  hope you get your bfp first time lucky.  

keep us posted!

axxx


----------



## Dominique123456

Hi All!

Kerry emailed me and suggested I post to this thread, we've started writing a diary on the other board (but you can read below for the first instalment and hopefully as an intoduction to us as we learn our way around. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157839.0

Is anyone else at the same stage as us?

We are a same-sex female couple, we're both 29.

*Who was going to carry the baby?*
I'm going to be carrying our baby which was an easy decision to make as I have always loved the idea of pregnancy and my partner (wife actually!) has never felt a desire to be pregnant but loves the idea of being a mummy. So that was the easy part!

*Our ttc history*
We have tried twice with plain IUI (all these abbreviations are still so new to me!) but that didn't work and actually was a waste of time. 10% is such a slim chance to go for considering how much it all costs. Anyway, that was the past! We also looked into adoption process but felt it wasn't right for us at the moment.

*Where we are now... day 2 stimming *
I have started an IVF cycle and took Puregon for the first time yesterday after two weeks on Buserelin and the pill. I'm experiencing lots of hot flushes today is that normal?

I am really happy because I told my manager what I am doing because I hated the stress of having to lie or book annual leave for strange dates that I couldn't commit to! She took it really well and I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders! Yay!!!

Afterwards I thanked her in an email "Thank you for being so understanding. It's tricky to include the word sperm in a discussion with your manager without busting into a fit of childish giggles  "

It now means that I don't have to sneak around and she doesn't have to wonder why I am acting so strangely.

Thanks for reading so far... 

*Next milestones...*

wishing for enough little follicles growing for both me and our donor at the first scan since starting puregon in three days!
Then I'm looking ahead (over and beyond or the grisley bits still to come) and just focusing that in about a month I'll be doing my pregnancy test around the 23rd of October...! Fingers crossed for then! 

Thanks - please reply as I would love to make some fertility friends


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Dominique

I'm usually over on the single womens thread but still lurk here as I was 'adopted' on this thread before the other one started and I had nowehere to go  

Welcome to FF and good luck for your treatment    

Emma xx


----------



## Dominique123456

Thanks Lottie  Glad to be here!


----------



## leoaimee

hi dominique!

lovely to hear your story so far!!

good luck with stimming!

welcome to FF  

aimee


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Dominique,

Welcome to FF!!  I love this site..

I am hopefully (AF dependent) starting a medicated IUI next week so fingers crossed it works..

Jump over to the general chit chat thread and we can all chat more over there..

x


----------



## juicy10

Hey girlies,I just looked at the updated family, and it says that Im still awaiting IUI. Dont need too anymore as Im nearly 10 wks pregnant, Im sure I told you   lol

Vicki and Rach (Juicy10)


----------



## mintyfaglady

Yeah, you did hon - I just haven't got round to updating the list recently. There's a whole list of updates need doing, and your're on it. I'll get to it soon as I can.


----------



## mintyfaglady

So much news, people!! Here's an updated list. Please let me know of any corrections that need making.
Minty 

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

pixel-  Waiting on IVF.   
Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting following operation in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
Morggy1824-  & DP - Hoping to start treatment soon  
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Vikster-  Vikki & DP - Hoping to start soon  
Guava-  Pondering options for #2  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
amcs-  'A'& DP - Hoping to get started soon  
blueboudica-  Sam* & Claire - hoping to start soon  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
Nismat-  Tamsin* & Karen - hoping to start IVF for #2 in Dec  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz - considering options  
Frenchy74-  Gini - saving hard to get started  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Considering egg donor. 
Silverbream- :  IVF 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET  
LottieMaz- :  IVF 
Twinmummy-  & DP:  IVF for #3 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen:  FET 
LadyLottie-  Emma  FET (embryo donation) in Oct 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 
Sugarbum-  & DP:  DI with known donor 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Veela- Veela: EDD Dec 08 (IUI)  
Mary1971- Mary: EDD Feb 09 (IUI)  
cutelittlepumpkin-: It's twins! EDD Feb 09 (IUI)   
Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mintyfaglady- Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: EDD April 09 (DI)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)  
Alison0702- Alison* & Ju: EDD May 09 (FET)  
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)  
Chilli Bug- & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
   twin boys-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
Freddie  &  Joe  born 07 August 08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08.


----------



## leoaimee

thanks minty - great update!


----------



## Dominique123456

Aimee - just saw that you're coming up to the 12 week mark. Are you pleased? I really feel like 12 weeks is my next big milestone


----------



## Damelottie

Mintyfaglady   Fantastic list   

Would you like me to move it back to the top on the first page?


----------



## mintyfaglady

Wherever you think it's easiest for people to find.


----------



## leoaimee

hay dom - yes its exciting isnt it?  we were missing you on the other thread.  have you seen?


----------



## Damelottie

Does anybody have any objections if I close tihis thread off and then start a new one with the new list?


----------



## leoaimee

no objections from me!


----------



## mintyfaglady

Sounds like a good plan! Thanks Emma.


----------



## Damelottie

2 votes'll do it   

Done


----------

